# Which light setup for a 40g breeder, Tek T5H0?



## Burks

I just picked up a 40g breeder and was trying to figure out how I want to light it. It's come down to two options.

#1. Odyssea 192w fixture . Was thinking about this one due to the price (about $100 after shipping) and because I don't have to build a hood. I know it comes with the actinic bulb but I was just going to leave it in there, might look nice. I know it won't help the plants but 192w of good light is just waaaaaay too much in my opinion. One last point, the 12k bulb not be suitable for plant growth, am I correct on this assumption?

#2. 1x96w AH Supply fixture with a 6700k bulb. Down side to this is building a good looking hood and such. I want this tank to look fantastic, kind of a "centerpiece tank". Up side is I know their products are quality. I already have a 1x36w setup over my 10g and just love it. Kind of a pain to build the hood and it still looks horrible, that's the big drawback for me.

My goals for this tank are rather simple. I want to do a lot of plants, which will include high light, with injected CO2 and proper GW ferts. As for the fish/inverts I'm undecided. The tank will either be mainly shrimp with lots of moss in the front and stems in the back, or a Blue Ram breeding factory with mainly stem plants.

Which setup would you chose? Why? Anyone have personal experience with the Odyssea fixture I mentioned above?

Tank is still in the planning stages so if there is a better option point it out to me. Thanks for all your help


----------



## hoppycalif

192 watts is too much light for a 40 gallon tank. Half of that would be ok. If you can shut down or remove half of the bulbs the Odyssea fixture might work fine. If your tank is a standard footprint tank, one of the AHS premade light hoods might be nice.


----------



## John N.

No personal experience with that odyssea fixture, but I have a similar Jebo 110 watt fixture. I believe the workmanship is similar with bulbs tight together, so you're actually probably getting less than 192 watts pumped in your tank. 

I'm trying to figure out the lighting situation myself, as like you I got a 40 gallon breeder recently. I know ahsupply is probably where I'm headed, but what ahsupply kits are recommend over it? I want this tank to have the works co2, ferts, high light, etc. 

2x96 watts? or maybe keep it simple, 2x55 watts ahsupply? or 2x55 + 2x36 watts? 

Recommendations? 

-John N.


----------



## hoppycalif

John N. said:


> No personal experience with that odyssea fixture, but I have a similar Jebo 110 watt fixture. I believe the workmanship is similar with bulbs tight together, so you're actually probably getting less than 192 watts pumped in your tank.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the lighting situation myself, as like you I got a 40 gallon breeder recently. I know ahsupply is probably where I'm headed, but what ahsupply kits are recommend over it? I want this tank to have the works co2, ferts, high light, etc.
> 
> 2x96 watts? or maybe keep it simple, 2x55 watts ahsupply? or 2x55 + 2x36 watts?
> 
> Recommendations?
> 
> -John N.


If you want to wait about 3 months I will be able to tell you how well my 110 watts of AHS lights do over a 45 gallon tank. It isn't a breeder tank, but a 20 inch deep tank. I expect it to work very well, with slower growth and slower algae blooms.


----------



## AaronT

4 x 36" T5 HO bulbs would be a nice fixture. The Tek light allows you to turn the banks on separately for a midday burst effect.


----------



## John N.

Any links to good HO T5 fixtures? Also with the Tek, it looks like you have to hang it from the celling no?

-John N,


----------



## AaronT

Yeah, the Tek doesn't have legs. Look for a sellar on Ebay called Seeds Etc. They seem to have the best prices on Tek fixtures. Be careful though, because there is a hordiculture version that is very similar, but only has one power cord so you can't operate the lights on separate timers.

I'm not familiar with any of the other fixtures. I do recommend staying away from Coralife's T5 fixtures. Their reflectors are horrible and they use normal output bulbs.


----------



## bigstick120

You can get legs for the TEK
http://www.specialty-lights.com/tek-accessories.html


----------



## AaronT

bigstick120 said:


> You can get legs for the TEK
> http://www.specialty-lights.com/tek-accessories.html


Sweet! Thanks Jeff...I had no idea.


----------



## Craig Tarvin

I think that one 96 watt AH Supply bright kit with an 8800k bulb would be perfect on a 40 gallon breeder.

I also have an unopened 96 watt AH Supply bright kit and two unused 8800k bulbs for sale  (Project I had planned, but cancelled.)


----------



## John N.

*Tek 4x39w Fixture*

Does this tek 4x39watt fixture have reflectors for each of the bulbs? Is 4x39w enough?

Ebay Tek Light T5 HO - $226 w/o bulbs

I'm worried about spread from from to back. Since the fixture is a couple of inches shorter then the tank would this restrict the lighting spread?

If I go with 2x96 AHsupply, then I can mount them in a format to give me the most coverage over all. Thoughts? More links and suggestions for T5HO fixtures and bulbs?

Thanks,

-John N.


----------



## turtlehead

The TEK light is perfect for my 40g with the same dimensions. The spread is perfect, I raised it at about 4.5" would have been better if it was at 8" though.. Very intense. Prepare your sunglasses  I got mine off reefgeek.com with two free GE 6700k bulbs.


----------



## John N.

John (turtlehead),

You brought up another concern, when raising it above the tank, be it 4" or 8" how much light radiates into the room? 

Also, I'm discerning from the pictures on the websites that the each bulb has it's own reflector? 

Can we see your TEK setup?

Thanks for the input,

-John N.


----------



## turtlehead

My pitch black living room will light up if all four were all and not as much when two bulbs are on, but it still lights the living room. Yes, you are correct, each bulb has it's own reflector unlike the Current USA t5 fixture, thats why I bought the TEK instead. But the light spread does not bother me at all since I won't have all four bulbs on at night. And plus the TEK looks better itself and even better when it's hung. I will post my setup tomorrow with my diy metal bar that hangs it...


----------



## AaronT

If you would rather mount a fixture into a canopy because you are worried about light spill Sunlight Supply also sells the parabolic T5 reflectors separately. They make a retro kit as well, but in my opinion if you are at all mechanically inclined I would think you could do it cheaper putting the parts together yourself. I used teh 4x54 watt fixture on my 75 gallon and the light spread was fine.

Icecap and Aquamedic both make T5 retro kits as well. Stay away from the aquamedic bulbs though.


----------



## John N.

Thanks, John (turtlehead) for the additional perspective, I look forward to the pictures.

Aaron, I am slightly worried about the "light spill" from radiating into the room. How hard do you think putting together a T5 retrofit kit is? I'm toying with the retrofit idea, since I feel like I can create a better spread over the tank by staggering them out a little further from each other.

The other option is using 1x96w AH supply and a 2x39w T5H0. Thoughts on this setup too?

Oh, and Burks did you figure out what you're gonna do for your 40 gal?

Thanks everyone for the advice,

-John N.


----------



## AaronT

I've never setup the retro fit kit, but it looks pretty straight forward. I would go with either the 4 x 39 watt T5 or the 2 x 96 watt PC setup. I prefer the T5s personally because they last longer and run cooler.


----------



## John N.

Okay, Hmm. So lets say I get the ebay Tek 4x39watt fixture (linked above) For $226 shipped. What are the best and cheapest bubls for this fixture?

I'm thinking also about purchasing the $60 legs just b/c I don't want to hang it...that is, unless turtlehead's picture of DIY hanging post changes my mind later.

Thoughts?

-John N.


----------



## BSS

Recently snagged a 40g myself...though I'll be building up pieces/parts slowly. Call me cheap (though I prefer frugal  ), but seeing the TEK legs priced at $60+, when I was hoping to get a whole setup for around 2-3x that, scares me away from the TEK's a bit.

I like the pricing on the Coralife fixtures, but don't like the looks. I like the looks of the TEKs, but don't like the prices.

I'm likely heading back to yet another DIY AHS fixture.

But, do please keep the discussion going!
Brian.


----------



## John N.

Definately will do, Brian. I'm learning more about T5's now that I'm interested in getting one. In my research I've found that folks say to people who have a longer tank (30" or greater") would benefit having T5HO fixtures since they run cooler, bulbs last longer, greater output of light, and run cheaper electricity wise than Compact Flourescents (CFs).

The reef people state, that 4x39 watt T5HO can grow pretty much any corals. So I figure the same amount can grow pretty much any plant...Here's a long, somewhat winded discussion on T5s in the reef forums and this one.

If I do get a T5 tek, then I'm hoping the long run costs in electricity will slightly offset the intital $300-325 purchase. The $60 legs..well that's a luxury, almost sunk cost if one's not willing to punch holes in the ceiling or make something for it.

-John N.


----------



## AaronT

BSS said:


> I like the pricing on the Coralife fixtures, but don't like the looks. I like the looks of the TEKs, but don't like the prices.


You are comparing apples and oranges here I'm afraid. The Coralife fixtures use normal output bulbs, spaces the bulbs so they are pratically touching each other and offer a poorly designed reflector.

The Tek fixture is a high output T5 fixture with parabolic reflectors. The difference in light output is quite significant. I agree though, the Tek is definitely a sleeker design.

All that being said, the Tek fixtures are overpriced in my opinion. I was fortunate to catch a sale at my LFS and cash in a little store credit as well so it wasn't so bad. I have a feeling that once they start getting competition the price will drop.

John - Everyone seems to love the GE Starcoat bulbs. Reefgeek has them for $13.00 a piece, which isn't bad at all.


----------



## BSS

Good data, guys! My first CF purchase was an All Glass 'square' reflector type, so after upgrading to an AHS setup, I could definitely see the difference bulb placement and a good reflector can make. Sounds like you saved me from a similar disappointment with the Coralife. 

The data on the T5's is definitely up my alley too!!

Since it'll be a while until I get my tank set up, perhaps I'll keep an eye out for a TEK set up on sale...or I can always hope that that competition in ready to surface  .


----------



## John N.

Thanks for the feedback. Those legs are expensive, but are the only option for the moment for me. FYI the extensive number of reef people who have used the legs with their Tek Fixtures report that the legs often need to be 'readjusted' with screws tightened. Apparently the legs slowly shifts the fixture from the high point of 6" to the lowest setting of 2" away from the tank water.

According to some reef threads on reefcentral.com, The hanging kit seems that it can be DIY with a standard hanging fixture set from Home Depot since the Tek has hanging mounts on the fixture already. So no need to spend extra on expensive cables.

As for the bulbs, GE starcoats do seem to be the front runners for bulb choices for both reef bulb mixtures, and planted aquarium setups.

Despite the leg issue, I might have to go with the leg option still. I figure I can use a drill to fix a loose screw for good. That is of course if I do go the Tek T5HO option.

-John N.


----------



## turtlehead

Here some pictures of my DIY..
































Hope these pictures help, I got all the supplies at homedepot and they can be found at lowes too, just go to the electrical department. Don't ask me what parts they are because I just grabbed whatever fit and what I thought was needed. It's very stable and ADAish... I like


----------



## turtlehead

So here's the living room...
No light...








2 bulbs...








All 4 bulbs...









36" TEK LIGHT 4 x 39watts GE scarcoats at 6700k...


----------



## John N.

Wow John (turtlehead) thanks for the detailed pictures. This might be a very viable option for a DIY hanging rig. I guess I can always go back and get some legs if need be since one of the websites, I think it's speciality-lights.com, has free shipping over $50. 

So you say all the parts, including those rods are at Home Depot. How are you securing the rods via stand? 

There's a lot of light spillage into the room. Not sure if like that aspect of it. But we'll see. Thanks again for the info.

-John N.


----------



## turtlehead

I think my diy plus the spray paint costed way less than 50$, the rods are sold in 10ft lengths only, so you'll have to keep that in mind. Easily cutable with a hacksaw though. I actually like the spillage and you'll get it with any light that's raised.
This is how it's secured to my cabinet..








One near the top of the cabinet and one on the bottom, I'm not sure what these things are called though.


----------



## John N.

Look easy enough to do John (Turtlehead). Thanks again for posting all those great pictures of your lighting setup.

*TO SUM UP Recommendations so far:

*1. Sunlight Supply (SLS) Tek T5HO 3 foot 
2. Bulbs: GE starcoats and ATI SUN
3. DIY mounting, or just purchase some legs or hang them if you can.

*So now my question seems are:*

The legs only raise up the bottom of the fixture maximum of 6" from the water. Is that the best setting to maximize the light spread? The tank here is 36x18x16(h).

Since the tank is raised off the water a mininum of 6" is the $18 acrylic shield for the Tek Fixture necessary if there is major splashing? Are you Tek T5 folks using the acrylic shield?

-John N.


----------



## turtlehead

No shield, I have taken off all my shield for my other fixtures as well, which includes Current USA and Coralife with no problems, the evaporation just blurs up the shield. It is suggested that we raise it 6-12" or somewhere around there. But if you noticed, I only have mine about 5" since I am not allowed to block the family pictures I have accidentally splashed water in the fixture may times, which indclude filter wildly spraying water out and manzanita branches dripping water on it, no problems and I'm still alive. . I am also dealing with the same tank. For the bulbs I bought all four GE since they were cheaper than the ATI even though ATI may have a better rep in Europe, it was a little more expensive, so why not save the money? Unless you want a cooler lighting color maybe? Or maybe it's to show everyone what colors the bulb prodduce and attract me to buy it next time my bulbs go out?  It's up to you. The whole DIY took about 45mins or so, for the spray paint, I would advise you buy better paint that will not wear off, or spray about 10-15 coats on. Moving the lfixture around will cause the paint to peel.


----------



## BSS

turtlehead - I'll echo what John said...thanks for posting the picture!

Regarding the shield and splashing...but isn't it easier to clean off a flat shield then it is to clean off the reflectors? I wonder which would inhibit the light penetration more...a messy shield or spotted reflector?!? Just thinking out loud on this one!

I currently have an AHS DIY fixture sitting on top of my 46g. I never did investigate a shield and I've just been living with the spotted reflectors. I never seem to remember to clean then, so going that route with the TEK's wouldn't really bother me.

Again...just thinking out loud!
Brian.

Ahhhh! My tank and lights thank you! This thread game me the motivation to do a fairly thorough cleaning of my reflectors/bulbs. Likely the first full cleaning I've ever done. Having said that, the relatively hard water down here in FL still has left some waterspots that didn't wanna come off...


----------



## turtlehead

No problem, but the light is so intense it doesn't bother and I was on a budget so I bought whatever that was basically needed.


----------



## ianiwane

i've bought from Seeds Etc. before. I bought a 6x54 aquarium tek light. Good communication, I would recommend them. They drop ship directly from sunlight supply. I'm sure they could get legs for you for cheap.


----------



## Burks

Wow! Thanks to whoever editted the topic title. This really has given me a broader range of lighting ideas for my 40g breeder.

I'll look into some of these.


----------

